# I gotta call BS on the reccomendation!!!!!!!!!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Concerns marinating meat. Here's the case. You have pork chops or chicken you want to marinate. Most, if not all recipes gives the recipe for the marinate and calls for reserving part of the liquid for later use before you pour it on the meat. After the meats are taken out of the fridge and chucked on the grill. you use it to baste. Maybe somebody could tell me how the marinate can be bad and not useable when the meat comes off the grill if you use it to baste with while cooking. I understand maybe leaving it out for hours, but 5 maybe 10 minutes, and it not be good!!!!! BS.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree. You don't have to take it all out and leave it sit in the sun or on the counter. Leave the majority of it in a bowl in the fridge and put some in a glass or other container and use it. When it's empty, go back and get more out of the fridge. 
Would you let your salad with mayonnaise sit out for the duration of your cooking?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bobmac said:


> I agree. You don't have to take it all out and leave it sit in the sun or on the counter. Leave the majority of it in a bowl in the fridge and put some in a glass or other container and use it. When it's empty, go back and get more out of the fridge.
> Would you let your salad with mayonnaise sit out for the duration of your cooking?


Exactly.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I have no idea what you're asking.

Who told you that marinade goes bad when food is done cooking?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What I'm talking about is when you pour marinade over meat and put it in the fridge til you start cooking, then take it out and put it on the grill and 10 minutes later the meat is done and you bring it in to eat. The left over marinade in the original bag is enough, and good enough that you like the taste, that you simply pour some more on the meat. If you look at most recipes, then you would know the recs on using leftover marinade. I understand about leaving it sitting in the sun, unrefridgerated and so forth, but get real, 10 minutes?????? BS wid a capital BS.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I think the issue is probably not that the marinade has gone bad, but that you had raw meat sitting in it and any present bacteria would only be killed by the heat in the portion that got cooked, not the portion that just sat in the fridge.

Not really an issue with steak, but could be with chicken.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> I think the issue is probably not that the marinade has gone bad, but that you had raw meat sitting in it and any present bacteria would only be killed by the heat in the portion that got cooked, not the portion that just sat in the fridge.
> 
> Not really an issue with steak, but could be with chicken.


This. Would you drink a glass of water that someone soaked a piece of raw chicken in?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

He is talking about the part that you reserve and not put the meat in. I hope someone would have better sense to soak a chicken breast in a marinade and then use the same marinade to dip their cooked chicken in. 

Darin


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I'd hope so too, but I've probably done worse. 


If you didn't put the meat in it, it's fine, and anyone that tells you different is a moron.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

All really good points.Common sense.I marinate my steaks for 24-48 hours then pour the leftover marinade down the drain.Point is,if you've marinated the meat that long and ya still wants to pour marinade over the cooked meat,then either your marinade ain't done the job in the first place or else,ya got too much alkyhol in the marinade and yer hooked on it


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

Even if it HAD been used to marinate potentially nasty meat (chicken + poultry), if you bring it to a good boil for 5-10 minutes it should be fine.

Heck, if not - I'd be dead already.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Gnat, I doubt if there are many folks that grill that haven't used the marinade to baste one last time after the final turning. I don't use the marinade to dip cooked meat in, but if you boiled it, it would be fine. And like you, I ain't kicked off yet.


----------

